# NYC Christmas



## SquarePeg (Dec 20, 2021)

Spent just over 24 hours in NYC.  My first time there during the holiday season and I loved it!  NYC really goes all out with the holiday displays.  It’s amazing to see in person.  Here are a few favorites.  



Christmas Reflections in NYC by SharonCat..., on Flickr




NYC Christmas by SharonCat..., on Flickr




NYC Christmas by SharonCat..., on Flickr



The Peninsula NYC by SharonCat..., on Flickr




NYC Christmas by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 20, 2021)

Beautiful set, that 1st one could be a center spread in a travel magazine.


----------



## terri (Dec 20, 2021)

Gorgeous!!!   ❤    I agree with Smoke about the first one, getting the Radio City signs in the background, AND their reflections, was inspired. 

A close second is #4, I love the perspective of this one, following those giant ornaments up the stairs. 

It looks like a blast.   I agree that NYC is just magical during the holidays.   It's been many years since I made that trip and I still recall it fondly.   

Great shooting!!


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 21, 2021)

Very good shots, NYC is an amazing place at any time.....


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 21, 2021)

Very festive- lovely images too

I am avoiding cities as this Omicron virus is running rife over here  

Les


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 21, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Beautiful set, that 1st one could be a center spread in a travel magazine.


Wow thanks that’s very nice of you to say!



terri said:


> Gorgeous!!!   ❤    I agree with Smoke about the first one, getting the Radio City signs in the background, AND their reflections, was inspired.
> 
> A close second is #4, I love the perspective of this one, following those giant ornaments up the stairs.
> 
> ...


The first one, noticed when we were done shooting that the tree wasn’t lit!  I used some LRC trickery to select and light the tree them had to add it to the reflection.  It was a lot of trial and error but I’m happy with the way it turned out.  #4 shot on iPhone 12pro!  All 3 of us were amazed at the results we got shooting the lights with our phones.  Especially in locations where tripods were not allowed.  The phones kicked but on hand holding our expensive cameras for the night stuff.  


Jeff15 said:


> Very good shots, NYC is an amazing place at any time.....


Thanks….


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 21, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Very festive- lovely images too
> 
> I am avoiding cities as this Omicron virus is running rife over here
> 
> Les


Thank you.  

re Covid- We are all vaxed and boosted plus we spent most of our time there outdoors.  We masked when we couldn’t avoid crowds and were happy to see most everyone else did too.  NYC requires proof of vax for indoor dining which was good.  I was happy with the precautions we took but I also stayed away from family and friends for 5 days following and then got a Covid test just to be sure.  I would have loved to stay longer - dine at our favorite places and see a Broadway show but that can wait for another time.


----------



## PJM (Dec 21, 2021)

Beautiful set.  I like the hot air balloon in the last.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 21, 2021)

-

Very coooool stuff, Sharon!


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 21, 2021)

Killer set, thanks for sharing! 

I am not a big Christmas person, but NYC does it right. Really quite a sight. You've captured it beautifully.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2021)

wow i enjoyed all these photos.. great photography of awesome displays....


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 22, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Thank you.
> 
> re Covid- We are all vaxed and boosted plus we spent most of our time there outdoors.  We masked when we couldn’t avoid crowds and were happy to see most everyone else did too.  NYC requires proof of vax for indoor dining which was good.  I was happy with the precautions we took but I also stayed away from family and friends for 5 days following and then got a Covid test just to be sure.  I would have loved to stay longer - dine at our favorite places and see a Broadway show but that can wait for another time.


I am not for one second doubting you did exactly as you should, given the pandemic- Just my personal opinion that I will not be visiting London this Christmas, something I do most years, to shoot similar images to the ones you shot- which I love by the way 

Have a lovely Christmas 

Les


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 22, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> I am not for one second doubting you did exactly as you should, given the pandemic- Just my personal opinion that I will not be visiting London this Christmas, something I do most years, to shoot similar images to the ones you shot- which I love by the way
> 
> Have a lovely Christmas
> 
> Les


London is on my Christmas list for next year! Here’s hoping things are much improved in 2022!!


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 22, 2021)

Wonderful amazing set!!


----------



## Robshoots (Dec 22, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful!  And #4 on an iPhone!  Amazing.


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 22, 2021)

Beautiful set! #4 could be a Christmas card. I nominated #4 for POTM, because it really captures the warmth and color of the season.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 22, 2021)

Warhorse said:


> Wonderful amazing set!!


Thanks much appreciated!


Robshoots said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  And #4 on an iPhone!  Amazing.


Thank you.  I was floored at how well the phone handled low light (iPhone 12Pro).


jeffashman said:


> Beautiful set! #4 could be a Christmas card. I nominated #4 for POTM, because it really captures the warmth and color of the season.


Thanks so much Jeff!


----------



## Light Up My Photos (Dec 28, 2021)

The color in the Radio City shot is wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 28, 2021)

Light Up My Photos said:


> The color in the Radio City shot is wonderful. Thanks.


Thank you!  One of my favorite things about shooting with Fuji is the colors!  But this particular display is amazingly colorful.  Here’s another view after sun up.  


NYC Christmas Lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 28, 2021)

Wow!
Very good.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm late to the party- but these are fantastic!  Very well done.  Love them all.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 15, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> Wow!
> Very good.


Thanks!



Peeb said:


> I'm late to the party- but these are fantastic!  Very well done.  Love them all.


It’s NYC where the party never stops! Thank you, greatly appreciate your comments.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 15, 2022)

Great set!  I liked the #1 for the low POV.  Did you sit for this one?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 15, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Great set!  I liked the #1 for the low POV.  Did you sit for this one?



If I’m remembering correctly, I sat the camera directly on the ledge.


----------

